# Springfield City Streets



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

Well after months of 12 on 12 off shifts 6 days a week,I was finally able to get back to the pike last week and finished up a couple of area's for Springfield,so take alook and see what you think.
Thanks for looking
Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Springfield? what state?

Looking good, but unless I rubbed something in my eyes the photos are a tad out of focus. Hard to see the names and details.

Why is the Corvette and firetruck parked in the grass?
Abandoned? 
Is that an old firetruck? Put it over by the firehouse?

The Corvette needs to be cruising. :thumbsup:

Where is the RR? :dunno:


----------



## yellowiron (Mar 8, 2009)

big ed said:


> Springfield? what state?
> 
> Looking good, but unless I rubbed something in my eyes the photos are a tad out of focus. Hard to see the names and details.
> 
> ...


What State...State of confusion

Yes the pics are on the blurry side,but I grabbed them with my phone,won't do that again.

The vette and custo fire truck are parked in a grassy knoll at the drive in diner.
The RR is on the other side of the town..

And there you have it.....


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Lookin' sharp.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

yellowiron said:


> What State...State of confusion
> 
> 
> And there you have it.....



OK, I guess the state would be where Homer Simpson lives then.


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice scene!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice work! :appl:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yup, fine work. Appreciate you sharing with us! :appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot to add, Yes nice work.:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks great. Love the '55 Belair!


----------

